# Helpful links about FODMAPs diet



## BeeRitt (Jan 21, 2011)

This one has a good list of low and high fodmaps:http://uvahealth.com/services/digestive-health-1/images-and-docs/low_FODMAP_diet.pdfThis one explains fodmap diet and how the gut works and give a few breakfast, lunch, snack, and dinner examples:http://dha.org/digestive_health_matters/articles/dietary-triggers-ibs-symptoms-low-fodmap-diet-approach


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks. Here's a few more.http://www.healthhype.com/fodmap-diet-foods-to-avoid-in-ibs-bowel-disorders-with-bloating-and-gas.htmlhttp://chriskresser.com/3-reasons-why-coconut-milk-may-not-be-your-friendhttp://www.faqs.org/health/topics/3/Malabsorption-syndrome.htmlhttp://nutritiondata.self.com/foods-000011000000000000000.htmlhttp://happytummyhappylife.blogspot.com/


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the plug, Korga







I use:www.ibsfree.netwww.thekitchen.com (recipe inspiration and generally beautiful food)http://glutenfreegoddess.blogspot.com/ (also inspiration)http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/ (gluten-free product reviews and baking recipes)


----------

